# sözdizimi soruları



## vatrahos

bir okuma testindeki bir metinde "acaba hiç sorduk mu kendimize kadınlar alışveriş yapmayı niçin bu kadar seviyorlar?" cümlesini buldum. Bu cümlenin sözdizimi doğru mu? "kendimize" sözcüğünün "sorduk" fiilinin önüne koyulması daha doğru mu? Yani, "kendimize hiç sorduk mu ..."

Bütün cümle için, şu sözdizimi de uygun mu: "kadınların alışveriş yapmayı niçin bu kadar sevdiklerini kendimize hiç sorduk mu acaba?" Metin "dolaylı sorular" bilmiyoruz diye onlardan kaçınıyor mu? Yoksa gerçekten de ilk sözdizimi ("sorduk mu ... seviyorlar?") yaygın kullanılıyor mu?

Bir de, "bu hormon yeni bir şey görüyorsunuz o zaman ona sahip olma isteğiyle harekete geçiyor" cümlesinde, "görüyorsunuz o zaman" deyimi dışında "gördüğünüz zaman" yazılabilir mi?" Aralarında ne fark var?

yardım ve düzeltmeleriniz için teşekkür ederim!


----------



## ayşegül

*Okuma parçasındaki bir metinde**yazarsan daha kulağa hoş geliyor.Bir okuma testindeki bir metinde ''bir''ler çok tekrar olduğundan hoş gelmiyor kulağa...

Çok güzel bir soru!

*1-Acabakendimize hiç sorduk mu kadınlar alışveriş yapmayı niçin bu kadar seviyor ?
2-Acaba hiç sorduk mu kendimize kadınlar alışveriş yapmayı niçin bu kadar seviyorlar?'' 
3-Kadınların alışveriş yapmayı niçin bu kadar sevdiklerini kendimize hiç sorduk mu acaba?
* 
Dilbilgisi açısından (sonradan aklıma geldi) 3.olanı çünkü: Türkçede Özne + nesne + yüklem olduğundan

Özne gizli zaten +Belirtili nesne (Kadınların alışveriş yapmayı niçin bu kadar sevdiklerini) sorduk mu?(yüklem)

Bu sırayla gidersek en güzel dizilim bu...(yani 3.olanı ama en az vurgulu olanıda 3. oluyor)

Hepsi aynı manaya geliyor ...Ve Üçüncü sorduğunda daha az vurgu var soru üzerinde....Birincide en çok vurgu olan.İkinci birinciden biraz fazla..

Bunlardaki dilbilgisi kuralları değil,daha çok vurgu önemli o yüzden sen neye vurgu vermek istiyorsan ona göre cümleni değiştirirsin.Yani dilbilgisi kurallarıyla değil.

bu hormon yeni bir şey görüyorsunuz o zaman ona sahip olma isteğiyle harekete geçiyor???? Anladığım kadarıyla....

Bu hormon *yeni bir şey gördüğünüz zaman* ona sahip olma isteğiyle harekete geçiyor ........Senin dediğin gibi....(görüyorsunuz o zaman :S olmaz.)


----------



## Rallino

ayşegül said:


> bu hormon yeni bir şey görüyorsunuz o zaman ona sahip olma isteğiyle harekete geçiyor???? Anladığım kadarıyla....
> 
> Bu hormon *yeni bir şey gördüğünüz zaman* ona sahip olma isteğiyle harekete geçiyor ........Senin dediğin gibi....(görüyorsunuz o zaman :S olmaz.)




Ben de bu cümleyi anlamakta zorluk çektim. Sanırım günlük konuşmadan alıntı bir cümle, aslında çok güzel bir cümle değil. Şöyle denmiş olabilir:

Bu hormon (var ya), yeni bir şey görüyorsun (mesela), (işte) ona sahip olma isteğiyle harekete geçiyor.

Ama bu cümle kesinlikle bu şekilde yazı diline dökülmemeli.


----------



## ayşegül

vatrahos said:


> Bir de, "bu hormon yeni bir şey görüyorsunuz o zaman ona sahip olma isteğiyle harekete geçiyor"




Bunun ingilizcesini yazabilir misin?


----------



## vatrahos

hayır, "[fiil]-iyor o zaman" kuruluşunu bilmediğim için, cümlenin ingilizce çevirisini yapamıyorum. Sanırım Rallino'nun hakkı var: beceriksiz bir metin olacak. Önerdiğim başka cümleyi şöyle çevirebiliriz:

"bu hormon yeni bir şey gördüğünüz zaman ..." = "This hormone, when you see a new object, ..."


----------



## altruist

Daha dikkat çekici olsun diye devrik yazmış dümleyi vatharos. Makalelerde sıkça karşılaşırsın, ingilizcedeki inversion gibi düşün.


----------



## ayşegül

vatrahos said:


> hayır, "[fiil]-iyor o zaman" kuruluşunu bilmediğim için, cümlenin ingilizce çevirisini yapamıyorum. Sanırım Rallino'nun hakkı var: beceriksiz bir metin olacak. Önerdiğim başka cümleyi şöyle çevirebiliriz:
> 
> "bu hormon yeni bir şey gördüğünüz zaman ..." = "This hormone, when you see a new object, ..."


 
Ben senin ingilizceden çevirdiğini düşünüp ,o yüzden ingilizcesini yazmanı istedim.Çünkü anlamadım türkçesinden tam.

_Bu hormon,yeni bir şey gördüğünüzde / gördüğünüz zaman...._


----------

